
Glowforge: First Thoughts and Impressions on the 3D Laser Printer - cgroom
https://medium.com/@cgroom/glowforge-first-thoughts-and-impressions-8793b2eb9d5
======
sbierwagen
CNC laser cutter*

The glowforge doesn't do additive machining, like a FDM 3d printer, it only
cuts.

~~~
cgroom
From the post:

The Glowforge teams calls it a “3D laser printer”; I guess this is because (a)
it’s easy to stack and combine materials to make things that aren’t flat, and
(b) it sounds a lot cooler than a boring old “laser cutter.”

~~~
sbierwagen
Traditionally, HN users post clarifying comments on bad submissions. Many
people check the comments before clicking on the link, to avoid spending time
reading bad blog posts.

